# Season Goose Totals



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

How'd everyone do this year hunting Canadas?
My year end total was 88 with three leg bands 2 metal and one plastic. Lost track of the group total quessing around 250. My calculations of price per pound this year was $4000 for the new trailer $2000 decoys $500 gas and tolls, and I figure two shots per bird down @ $2.00 per shell and came up with a grand total of $6676 each bird averages 2lbs. of meat thats 176lbs div by $6676 spent = $37.93 per pound can't beat that price. :beer:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

the goose population here must not be as high as yours. We got 6, but only hunted a couple weeks, and it was my first time ever. Late in the season and no experience.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

Dang 88, I would take a quarter of that lol. Maybe next season....



Kelly Hannan said:


> the goose population here must not be as high as yours. We got 6, but only hunted a couple weeks, and it was my first time ever. Late in the season and no experience.


You got more than me, we just started actually hunting them also. We always just pass shot them, this is the first year with dekes. I think we have our fair share though.

Next season its on though :strapped:


----------



## benelliguyusa85 (Sep 3, 2008)

179 for a 4 our 4 man group, with a total of 3 leg bands! not a bad year at all.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I hunted the atlantic flyway last fall. Most trips were solo hunts and I bagged 62 from sept-dec.


----------



## sdgoosekiller (Mar 26, 2008)

believe we ended about 234 for the year average 5 guys and I think we pulled in 2 bands as well. great year.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I didnt really keep track but I would say we had to have shot ATLEAST 7 this year!! Gets better every year!! :beer:


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

i solo hunted most of my season and i ended up with 40. first year hunting geese actively and thought i did pretty dang good.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

I saw like five geese once, I shot and dropped one from at least 80 yards


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I like how you broke it down to see how much each pound of meat cost, but beyond that I don't get too concerned about numbers anymore. I've been to the point where I'm out there pushing it past the point of still having fun just to get a better picture in the end, and that kinda sucks. I'll go with ghnd and say 7 is a safe bet...

Don't get me wrong though, I'm not saying keeping a tally is a bad thing, I do it, I think most people do. But if you ever notice that you're keeping that number because you're worried about what other people are going to think, sell the decoys and buy a bowling ball or some golf clubs. Those sports are for competing with one another, hunting is not.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I agree with Diver. Now if you wnt to keep a tally on successful hunts, well everyone was successful because I learned something everytime, got to spend time with friends away from the phone. I also got to be outdoors in the fresh air.

Like the sayings go:
6 Geese=$100
2 boxes of shells= $40
time spent beings with good friends hunting= PRICELESS


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

smart thing to actually keep a tally on how many you shoot. I know in SD they ask you the quantity of each species you killed Ducks, geese, doves, and so on. but i shot 26.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

goose egg for me, didn't even go out once


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

justund223 said:


> I saw like five geese once, I shot and dropped one from at least 80 yards


I was there on this hunt!!!

I hunted with GHND...so we killed about 7 total...give or take a couple.


----------



## goose270 (Mar 30, 2009)

my season was terrible this year, its my first year of college and i don't have a gun up here, but i did go back home for thanksgiving and the second part of the regular season started the last 2 days of my break and i was able to get 4 birds. As far as cost i spent 14$ on a box of shell, used some of my uncles decoys and a few of my dads calls. Those 2 days were great but didn't make up for the rest of the season next year ill be sure to bring my gun up here and go for some ducks with the occasional Canadian.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

cut'em said:


> How'd everyone do this year hunting Canadas?
> My year end total was 88 with three leg bands 2 metal and one plastic. Lost track of the group total quessing around 250. My calculations of price per pound this year was $4000 for the new trailer $2000 decoys $500 gas and tolls, and I figure two shots per bird down @ $2.00 per shell and came up with a grand total of $6676 each bird averages 2lbs. of meat thats 176lbs div by $6676 spent = $37.93 per pound can't beat that price. :beer:


that there is some extreme math that isnt needed, ya cant put a price on hunting, being with friends, family, dogs, watching waterfowl work the decoy spread, and so on. At least i don't anyways


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I had my best year by far. During the MN and ND early season I was eating goose about 4 nights a week. The geese really worked well this year. As far as a count MN I think I shot 14 and ND had around 30.


----------



## woody41 (Jan 22, 2009)

Don't keep track. I have pictures of all the hunts for the year, so if I wanted a group total I can count the birds on the pics. (I'm not conserned enough to to that). But, I'll guess that I shot about two dozen geese.


----------



## goose commander (Mar 30, 2009)

cut'em said:


> How'd everyone do this year hunting Canadas?
> My year end total was 88 with three leg bands 2 metal and one plastic. Lost track of the group total quessing around 250. My calculations of price per pound this year was $4000 for the new trailer $2000 decoys $500 gas and tolls, and I figure two shots per bird down @ $2.00 per shell and came up with a grand total of $6676 each bird averages 2lbs. of meat thats 176lbs div by $6676 spent = $37.93 per pound can't beat that price. :beer:


It sounds like to me you no your ****. I bet everyone else who dont know you thinks the same. But any real hunter knows you cant put a price on your passion. You probobly dont remember me but we had a little encounter when i was working a flock of birds in the march season and you drive by blowing your calls out of your truck. Thats what i call an ethical hunter. But anyway in 8 out of 10 days of that season me and my crew shot 108 birds and 4 leg bands.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

My crew saw 48 sunrises it was awesome.

To help commemorate these incredible moments we all made black hoodies. On the front/back it says " Sunrise Crew".


----------



## VanGogh Bear (Mar 28, 2009)

My partner and I shot over 150... limits every time out! It was a super season. 'Been shooting geese for 35 years and never shot a pure triple....did it twice this year! The difference for me was Wingmaster HD. I shot 3 inch 4's all year. There is only one word for those loads: devastating.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Blue Plate said:


> My crew saw 48 sunrises it was awesome.
> 
> To help commemorate these incredible moments we all made black hoodies. On the front/back it says " Sunrise Crew".


I'm jealous, I didn't get to 40 sunrises this year. Next year is the year though!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

T Shot said:


> Blue Plate said:
> 
> 
> > My crew saw 48 sunrises it was awesome.
> ...


You think you're going to get out more now that you've got an infant at home? :lol:

I'd add up what things cost too if I wanted to quit hunting. I'm better off not knowing.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

USAlx50 said:


> You think you're going to get out more now that you've got an infant at home? :lol:


A guy can always dream!


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

You gota set goals and try and achieve them. Finding the right crew of hard core watfowlers is the key.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

Blue Plate said:


> You gota set goals and try and achieve them. Finding the right crew of hard core watfowlers is the key.


then it might seem too much like work...which is the reason I never wanted to be a fishing guide--I like fishing too much as my recreation!

Or my goals would be...to enjoy the experiencing of nature every time out...not how many birds in the bag. I do keep a journal, mostly so I can look back and have a better memory, not 'just' to keep a head count


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

I like to keep track of numbers because i think its fun. But i think its bad when hunters need to shoot a limit everytime they go to consider it a good hunt.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Note: my posts are dripping with sarcasm.

When I was younger (20's) I cared how many birds I killed. I still kill a lot of geese and ducks but it's no longer the determining factor on what makes a great hunt. Sometimes I'll pass on a shot, even though the birds is right in the kill hole because it didn't feel right.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

BLHUNTER you told me you shot over a 100 what gives? And you said you could shoot more geese then me with your sillys? Now you only shot 50? Hmm wierd..


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Gold jacket green jacket, who gives a......


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

jgat said:


> Gold jacket green jacket, who gives a......


BINGO.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

shooteminthelips said:


> BLHUNTER you told me you shot over a 100 what gives? And you said you could shoot more geese then me with your sillys? Now you only shot 50? Hmm wierd..


He said he shot 30 in Nodak and 20 in MN. That wasn't including the 120 he shot by himself in Southern Illinois over the winter. Trust me, Bl killed more birds than anyone on this site. They are even thinking of changing it from hardcore waterfowler to hardcole waterfowler.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

shooteminthelips said:


> BLHUNTER you told me you shot over a 100 what gives? And you said you could shoot more geese then me with your sillys? Now you only shot 50? Hmm wierd..


With all the people I was hunting with we shoot over a 100. But those were my personal numbers.

Me-44
trapper-10
The warden-9
The warden's friend-6
Birdhunter05-3
Rich-10
Skibby-3
whitehorse-10
Matt-20

Those give or take a few, I don't really keep track to much, but those are the people I have hunted with. There are a few more people that I can't remember exactly


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Wow 100 geese!


----------



## peba (Nov 2, 2007)

i hunt in southern maryland and my crew of three brought down about 100 geese . 7 bands. and around 40 mallards. no bands and a uuncountable amount of divers.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I killed a six pack of beer just to watch it die. 8)


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What is a crew? I have hunting partner's? Is that the same thing?


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

my crew killed 467 last year.


----------



## qwakman (Feb 21, 2009)

i personally shot 37 two of which were banded but total we got 187


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> Me-44
> trapper-10
> The warden-9
> The warden's friend-6
> ...


ROFL ROFL ROFLx1000


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

324 this year.


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

11...


----------



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

yea.......... 16 for me

did you say 324???


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

Some friends and I shot 49 this year. Down from last year. I personlly ended with 4 leg irons to which one was a $100 reward. That made up for the geese I didn't get. Still, hunting is fun no matter what.

Sean


----------



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

A $100 Dollar reward??!!  your lucky!

would it have been $500 if the goose was not dead?


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

got one band out of 467


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

our group got 49 this year. Should have been more but shooting on one of the last days was not great. My trigger froze and then after I got it working again I could not hit the broad side of a barn.

But totals don't mean a thing. We had geese in our face and fun times with friends. The most memorable day was when six came into the spread and six hit the ground. Done in 20 mins of hunting (after decoys were set up!) Now that was bringing them in close and good shooting. Also another memory is giving a couple of guys grief when I shot one going away opposite handed after they missed when they were 10 yards away.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

The Canuck Kid said:


> yea.......... 16 for me
> 
> did you say 324???


Oh yeah, out of the 324 there was 0 bands, but plenty of memories.


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

I personally shot 35 and I have every goose accounted for on pics and I live in Iowa where the limit is only two. You ND boys are slipping pretty soon people are going to be flocking to Iowa to shoot birds instead of ND.


----------



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey BigT whats your limit per day?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

goosebusters said:


> shooteminthelips said:
> 
> 
> > BLHUNTER you told me you shot over a 100 what gives? And you said you could shoot more geese then me with your sillys? Now you only shot 50? Hmm wierd..
> ...


 :lol:

Some good entertainment in this thread. I heard Real Geese offered him a staff spot and he turned them down because he didn't want to sell out.

Remdog got to retrieve more geese this year then any year in the past :beer:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i got about 30


----------



## ATM88 (Mar 30, 2009)

too many to count :lol:


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

Did anyone on here shoot more than 467 canadas last year?

If not i'm gonna claim the championship and close down this thread.....


----------



## Kill_Em_n_Grill_Em (Apr 5, 2009)

That a boy i also had 467 as well thats crazy.. :beer:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Buck25 said:


> Did anyone on here shoot more than 467 canadas last year?
> 
> If not i'm gonna claim the championship and close down this thread.....


personaly, No Combined numbers from guys I hunt with, Yes


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

this all seems like addictinggames.com and everyone is trying for the high scores :lol:


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

233 with 3 leg bands


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

goosehunternd said:


> Buck25 said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone on here shoot more than 467 canadas last year?
> ...


nice! thats a lot of geese to shoot in one year. I actually only shot 176 last year with the groups i hunted with. I was just trying to stir the pot with the extremely arrogant comment above. haha


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow this thread is great! :lol: I hunted every weekend from the Aug.15th opener in Nodak until our season closed here in MN on Dec. 23rd. In that time span I personaly witnessed 655 geese harvested. Our group size usually averaged 6-7 guns.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

887 and my dad can beat up your dad


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

WOW this is rediculous.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

jpallen14 said:


> 887 and my dad can beat up your dad


You dont know my dad!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

zero


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Buck25 said:


> Did anyone on here shoot more than 467 canadas last year?
> 
> If not i'm gonna claim the championship and close down this thread.....


Yup. 468.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

The Canuck Kid said:


> Hey BigT whats your limit per day?


5 Early, 3 regular and 4 in other states.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

USAlx50 said:


> jpallen14 said:
> 
> 
> > 887 and my dad can beat up your dad
> ...


But he knows your mom.... :lol: J/K :beer:


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

I believe last year I took part in removing around 3,000+ Canadas......pretty good year but 2 years ago we were around 4,000


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

Bustem36 said:


> I believe last year I took part in removing around 3,000+ Canadas......pretty good year but 2 years ago we were around 4,000


haha ok bustem. so if their were 100 days to hunt canadas during the year which there isn't. Then you would have to shoot 40 canadas a day for all 100 days to pull that off...

Atleast no ones gonna 1 up you on this claim!


----------



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

Bustem36 said:


> I believe last year I took part in removing around 3,000+ Canadas......pretty good year but 2 years ago we were around 4,000


  
How the heck did you do that?!
Was there a gas leek at the bird sanctuary?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I think he was making fun of all you guys. :beer:

Nice Work!


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hahaha...I didn't even hunt waterfowl last year besides Snows....I work for a goose removal company and those totals are probably a little short of what we actually removed!

Just having a little fun... :wink:


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

haha you got me!

goose removel company? 
whats that?


----------



## commander019 (Apr 12, 2007)

jgat said:


> Gold jacket green jacket, who gives a......


Exactly............


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

I finished the season with a grand total of 35 geese.


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

i got 4 it was the first ones i have ever gotten so i was super happy so hopefully i can get more next year.


----------

